#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hello Hello Hello!

## Neutrally Chaotic

*Cracks knuckles*

Hoooo boy has it been a while. Technically, I've had this account since I was thirteen so it's been about.........8 years now??? I don't think I've actually been active on here for a few years now though because I haven't had access to a computer and trying to write on here on a mobile device is.. It's not easy.

I used to be JayBird on here but have since changed my name to Neutrally Chaotic, and I'm 21 years old as of January. I've been roleplaying for about 8 years as I sort of stated above, and will be doing a complete overhaul of my account before I really get into roleplaying. Most of this stuff on my account is stuff that I haven't changed since I was a teen so it definitely needs a little re-styling. Lol.

Anywho, this website was my first experience with roleplaying with other people and it's always held a special place in my heart. I always planned on returning and now that I have a laptop of my own (yay getting a job and making money!) I hope to be on here more. Not sure whether I'll join any roleplays yet or make any of my own, but I am going to refamiliarize myself with the site and lurk. 

I promise I'm super friendly and don't bite so if you want to say hi and chat for a bit, I'm completely down for it.

----------


## Corrik55

Greetings! New face saying welcome back to old!

Sorry to hear about the lack of access. I pray you have had fun in the meantime regardless! I have actually spent most of the past two decades RPing via phone, so its totally fun 1x1!

----------


## Neutrally Chaotic

Nice to meet you! Old face saying hello to new face here I suppose.

And it's alright. I've mostly found myself on other roleplaying sites that my phone has an easier time with, but I'm back now. And it's good to be back.  ::): )

----------


## Alura

Always fun to see other revivals! Welcome back and good luck in the reboot!  :>:3:

----------


## Azazeal849

Welcome back NC!

If you need any help getting back into the swing of things don’t hesitate to shoot me or one of the other staff a PM.

----------


## Omac

I remember you... Although, I don't remember much more beyond that. Maybe it'll come back to me eventually. Did we RP together at some point? 

Welcome to RPA. I'm Omac. If we've met before I'm still about the same as I used to be. Well, I serve the dark lords of Decay now, but that's barely noticeable. If we haven't met, have I mentioned how nice Decay is? I'm sure you'll fit right back in here. We may have RPApril coming up soon. It could be a great way to slide back into the site's community.

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome back to RPA, Neutrally Chaotic!

I'm excited to see what you come up with when you start writing!

----------


## Enigma

RPA's the Hotel California - you can check out any time you like, but you can't ever leave.

Welcome back, we hope you enjoy your stay.

----------

